# hornhecht in kroatien



## fischgreifer (25. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen ich werde dieses jahr nach kroatien genauer gesagt nach porec fahren. dort möchte ich vom ufer aus angeln.vom fischen im meer habe ich keine ahnung #c .deshalb möchte ich wissen was für fische und wie ich sie fangen kann.auserdem würde ich gerne mal einen hornhecht fangen gibt es die da auch |kopfkrat,wenn ja wie fängt man sie.ich hoffe auf viele antworten:vik:.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Und schon wieder bin ichs der dir antwortet. Das Zitat in dem anderen Thread sollte die erste Frage schonmal klären bezüglich des Vorkommens von Hornies. Ich habe selbst erst einmal einen in Spanien gefangen, mit Blinker. Das soll aber wohl eher nicht so gut sein. In einem anderen Forum hat jemand folgenden Tipp gepostet: 


> Aber was Angeln im Mittelmeer vom Ufer generell angeht habe ich, denke ich, einiges an Erfahrung, da ich dort jährlich an verschiedenen Orten schon seit ca. 10 Jahren während Familien Urlauben meine Angel geschwungen habe.Würde dir an Herz legen, neben der Barrakuda-Ausrüstung eine 3m Spirolino-Rute oder was Vergleichbares mitzunehmen. Da dran nen schwimmenden Spirolino(15-30g), 2m Fluoro-Carbon Vorfach (Stärke nehme ich etwa 0,20) und nen Haken Größe 12-16. Den bestückst du mit 3 Maden. Das ganze muss direkt an der Oberfläche laufen. Dann einfach in mittlerem Tempo einholen. So lassen sich im Mittelmeer super Hornhechte fangen. Also in Kroatien (Krk), Süditalien und in der Cinque-Terre hats mal geklappt, könnte auf Sardinien auch gut kommen.Wichtig ist aber, dass du nach einem Biss (Ruck) sofort stoppst, die Schnur locker lässt und dann wartest bis sich die Schnur spannt, bevor der Anschlag kommt, denn sonst hagelt es Fehlbisse, weil die Hornhechte die Maden zunächst nur im Schnabel, nicht aber im eigentlichen Maul haben. In Süditalien hatte ich mit dieser Technik in 2 Wochen ca. 80 Hornhechte bis 65cm + Diverse Stachelmakrelen um die 30cm als Beifang. War ne Mords-Gaudi an der Leichten Rute und eine echte Bereicherug in der Küche


Werde ich mal ausprobieren diesen Urlaub vielleicht magst du das auchmal, sonst musst du mit Fischfetzen probieren.


----------



## fischgreifer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

ja das werde ich sicher ausprobieren


----------



## zulu (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Alles Mist !!!!!

Das beste was es gibt um sicher iglica vom ufer zu fangen 

ist silkekrogen in weiß oder orange am spiro 

#h

Z.


----------



## lexusis71 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Hallo
In Kroatien habe ich gut auf Grund gefangen. Köder hatte ich meistens vom Fischladen. Gut lief Kalamaris.Da hat eigentlich alles drauf gebissen.Konnte sogar 2 kleine Sandhaie bis 80cm damit fangen.
War bei Trogir,Hornis waren am Abend bei den Laternen gut unterwegs


gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Hey Zulu,
Diese Seidenbänder mögen ja recht gut sein, aber wenn ich mit einem Blinker fische und das Ding dran habe dann klappt auch wirklich nur Hornhecht. Dann kriegen ich die anderen Bisse doch garnicht verwertet. Ich habe meinen Hornhecht wie besagt auf Blinker gefangen, hab aber auch noch eine Bastardmakrele gefangen und wollte eigentlich Wölfe ziehen. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man damit einen Wolf rausholt, aber Versuch ists wert. 
Den Tipp hat man mir ja auch nur gegeben und ich habe ihn nicht selbst probiert! 
Und lexusis: Haie sind ja wohl top! Machen bestimmt richtig bock. Aber biste sicher das es Sandhaie waren? Sandhaie ist ja eine Familie mit Haien wie Tigerhai etc.


----------



## zulu (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

der greifer will hornhecht fangen in kroatien und hat genau danach gefragt 


wie du das wo anders gemacht hast ist deine sache


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Stimmt! Ich wollte ihn nur darauf hinweisen das es auch andere Fische gibt die dort drauf beißen könnten und die dann nicht im Silkekrogen hängen bleiben. 
Er schrieb ja auch das er wissen möchte welche Fische er fangen kann und wie. Und mit Silkekrogen wohl eher nicht, oder?

Viel Glück beim Hornhechtfangen/fangenversuchen!


----------



## fischgreifer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

danke an euch alle.aber braucht man für hornhecht und sandheie stahlvorfach oder hardmono?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Für Hornhecht definitiv nicht! Das hat eine enorme Schreckwirkung und die beissen nichts so schnell durch. Ich habe auf 0.35 FC meinen Biss gehabt.
Zu den Sandhaien: Da das eine gattung ist die Groß und Kleinzahnsandtigerhaie umfasst brauchst du definitiv ein Stahlvorfach, jedoch glaube ich kaum das du mal eben so einen Sandtigerhai fängst.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandhaie
Willst du die Hornis als Köderfisch haben, oder wie? Oder willst du Katzenhai fangen?


----------



## fischgreifer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

eigentlich wollte ich die hornies nicht als köder verwenden.wenn mal ein katzenhai drangeht wäre es auch nicht schlecht aber ich will mich nicht nur auf eine bestimmte fischart festlegen


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Na mit Haien wünsch ich dir viel Glück! Ich kenne mich mit der Haisituatuion in Kroatien überhaupt nicht aus aber bei uns in Spanien habe ich noch nie einen lebendigen Katzenhai gesehen. Das soll aber nicht heißen das es sie nicht gitb, denn im winter findet man des öfteren die Eikapseln. 
Um nochmal zu den Hornhechten zurückzukommen ich glaube es ist am besten einen Fetzenköder an der Pose anzubieten. Damit sollte denke ich mal eine realistische Chance bestehen einen Hornhecht oder eben auch eine Makrele,Bastardmakrele etc. Zu fangen. Du solltest den Fetzen dann aber auch soweit draußen wie geht anbieten, sprich vom Molenkopf etc. 
Sonst kannst du auch die Zitierte Methode anwenden, die ja anscheinend auch vielversprechend ist, zumindest laut Autor. Mit dem Hornhecht hast du dir ja nicht gleich eine sehr schwierige Art herausgesucht, ich weis aber nicht ob du die richtige Jahreszeit triffst. In Deutschland sagt man ja das sie kommen wenn der raps blüht und dann wieder abzischeln. Inwieweit das auch auf das Mittelmeer zutrifft müssen andere beantworten. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg|wavey:! Und hoffe das du dich nachher nochmal meldest und sagst obs geklappt hat. Ich hab da ja extra einen Thread für Mittelmeerfänge eingerichtet. 
Tight Lines scorp


----------



## fischgreifer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

ich werde mich nochmal melden und berichten


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*



fischgreifer schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich werde dieses jahr nach kroatien genauer gesagt nach porec fahren. dort möchte ich vom ufer aus angeln.vom fischen im meer habe ich keine ahnung #c .deshalb möchte ich wissen was für fische und wie ich sie fangen kann.auserdem würde ich gerne mal einen hornhecht fangen gibt es die da auch |kopfkrat,wenn ja wie fängt man sie.ich hoffe auf viele antworten:vik:.


 Hornis sind dort, aber nicht so groß und so viel wie an der Ostsee.
Zum Fang ist ja alles geschrieben worden.
Tintenfisch und Meeräschen und Conger und viele Kleinfische so wie div.Meerbrachsen fängst du auch.

Vom Boot kommen da noch Haie hin zu. 
Meist Dornhai aber auch Blau und Fuchshai.
Vereinzelt soll es aber auch den Menschenfresser und Thunfisch geben. 

Äää...ich meine Du brauchst dort einen Schein fürs Meer!
So war es wenigstens  früher.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Adria ist doch sogar ein gutes Thunarevier!


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Adria ist doch sogar ein gutes Thunarevier!


 
Soll so sein.
Auch für Schwertfisch !

Hatten das mal versucht!
Na ja nur 2 Tage, im Frühsommer.
Wir hatte dort, 2 Blauhaie und einige Dornhaie.
Ein Bekannter hatte weiter die Küste runter in 2 Wochen einen Thun und wohl einen Riesenhai als Bootsbegleiter.
Er war der Meinung es sei ein Weißer gewesen.

Komisch ist das man von den Balearen so wenig von Thunfisch liest, auch dort ist er nicht selten.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

#h

In Griechenland habe ich immer sofort auf Toby umgeschaltet, wenn ich Hornis gesehen habe.....
Die Kinnladen der Einheimischen hingen dann immer auf Kniehöhe !!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

tight lines Tom

p.s. : Am besten ging schwarz/gold


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Ja Toby mögen sie! Aber zum anlocken wird das nicht reichen. 

Irgendwann möchte ich auch mal einen Broadbill fangen, aber das ist ja Königsdisziplin!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

#h

Das mag wohl stimmen... hab aber halt meistens Grundmontage  sprich Endblei und zwei Mundschnüre ,eine Grund, die andere schwebend gefischt und die Oberfläche beobachtet, und für die Mitangler waren die Hornis schon allein von der Wurfweite her "out of reach" , keine Ahnung, was die beste Methode ist ;+;+
Aber wenn sie da waren, und mein Toby nass, hats fast immer zwischen 5 und 30 Stück gehagelt |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

tight lines
Tom


----------



## fischgreifer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

ich will toby auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Der EL-PY (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Mein Tipp für den Urlaub:
Mit leichter spinnrute und Drop Shot mit Kalamaristreifen als Köder von der küste aus auf schrift und sägebarsch. Die werden zwar nich so gross, machen aber auch Spass.
Geht aber nur wenn Felsen sind glaub ich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Schrift und Sägebarsch lassen sich wirklich recht easy fangen. Aber es scheint ja für den fischgreifer in erster Linie hier um den Hornhecht zu gehen und der wird wohl eher nicht so gefangen.


----------



## fischgreifer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

ich freue mich natürlich über alle fische.aber wie schon gesagt wäre mir hornhecht am liebsten.


----------



## fischgreifer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

was würdet ihr so an angelzubehör mitnehmen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Zubehör? Fluovorfach, Wirbel, Blinker, Haken,Pose,bisschen schrotblei, ein Messer und einen Hut! Mehr brauchste eigentlich nicht. Sonst kriegst du dort auch was. Außer du fährst an den arsch der Welt.


----------



## fischgreifer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

ja das werde ich bestimmt einpacken.gibt es in den angelladen auch das selbe zeug wie bei uns.


----------



## polakgd (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

hi 
wollt mal fragen ob man in kroatien an der küste eine gastkarte braucht. in foren hab ich oft gelesen das man eine braucht und das sie auch ungefähr so viel kostet wie in deutschland wenn nicht mehr.

als ich aber dort war konnte ich erstmal nichts finden wo man eine kaufen konnte und zweitens haben die einheimischen erzählt das man keine braucht.
kann auch sein das das von ort zu ort anders ist.

lg tomek


----------



## polakgd (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

... ach ja sorry das ich das tema mal kurz gewechselt hab.


----------



## aldy (1. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für die Posenmontage geben? In welche Tiefe den Köder anbieten? Wie sieht die Montage genau aus? Welcher Köder/ Haken?

Eine Abbildung (falls vorhanden) wäre super. 

Das selbe gilt für eine Grundmontage mit zwei Mundschnüren wie zuvor kurz erwähnt. Welches Blei, wieviel Gramm? Bild wäre ebenfalls super!

Danke


----------



## aldy (7. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Hat denn keiner Tips oder Bilder für Montagen für das Angeln vom Ufer aus in Kroatien?


----------



## Gohann (7. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Hallo aldy, die Montagen sind keine große Hexerei! Nimm für die Posenmontage ne Wasserkugel oder einen Laufschwimmer, dann bist Du flexibler mit der Tiefeneinstellung. Die Hornhechte beissen meist Oberflächennah. Sie haben auch gerne etwas bewegte Köder. Wind und Wellen sind dir dabei behilflich. Etwas Tiefer im Mittelwasser beissen auch schon mal die Makrelen. Gute köder sind Tintenfischstreifen. Die halten besser als alles andere.

Beim Grundangeln einfach eine Paternostermontage binden, also zwei Seitenarme ans Ende der Schnur kommt das Blei. Noch einfacher ist es fertige Plattfischmontagen zu kaufen. Die haben meist Drahtseitenarme und sind daher sehr unanfällig für Tüddel! Da reisst meistens nur mal ne Mundschnur ab, die leicht zu ersetzen ist.

Tipp von mir! Setz dich Abends mal an den Hafen, dort wo Fisch und anderes Meeresgetier entladen wird. Da fällt immer was daneben. Lote eine was stärkere Posenmontage knapp über Grund aus. Fischstücke dran und Knicklicht an die Pose. Du wirst dich wundern, was für Aale und Conger dort leben.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## aldy (7. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

@ Gohann:

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Hab aber gleich mal noch eine Frage. Du empfiehlst fertige Plattfisch Paternoster Vorfächer, ich finde aber nur vorfächer mit 1/0 Haken oder ähnlich große Haken.

Ich hab allerdings gelesen das man in Kroatien sehr fein fischen sollte. Was meinst du, ist 1/0 OK? Oder gibt es auch feinere Montagen zu kaufen? Blei um die 20-30 g sollten reichen?

Wie tief würdest du auf Hornhecht probieren und wie weit draußen? 

Danke!


----------



## Gohann (8. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Dann binde einfach Mundschnüre mit kleineren Haken dran! Auf Hornhecht würde ich zwischen 1,5m und 2m einstellen und die Montage treiben lassen. Die Hornies jagen manchmal vor deinen Füssen. Also musst Du die Wurfdistanz Darauf einstellen. Mal nah mal weit werfen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## zulu (8. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

"Ich hab allerdings gelesen das man in Kroatien sehr fein fischen sollte. "#c

genau so ist das#6

schwarze oder silbrige

karpfenhaken nr. 4-8 vom ufer

größe 1-4 vom boot zum naturköderfischen in größeren tiefen

klein und starkdrähtig !

nimm gamakatsu oder  owner

#h

Z.


----------



## aldy (8. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

@ Zulu

Vielen Dank auch dir!

Wie baust du die Montage? Auch Paternoster? Wie befestigst du die Mundschnüre an der Hauptschnur?

Birnblei 20 oder 30 g vom Ufer oder mehr/weniger?


----------



## zulu (8. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*

Wie baust du die Montage? Auch Paternoster? Wie befestigst du die Mundschnüre an der Hauptschnur?

Birnblei 20 oder 30 g vom Ufer oder mehr/weniger? 


kommt auf den platz an !

vom ufer durchlaufende montage wie auf karpfen eher kein paternoster  

haken , 50-60 cm 25er vofach, wirbel , blei, hauptschnur 30er
bei bedarf stärker nehmen....hindernisfreie sandflecken anwerfen !!!

kein stahl !!


paternoster in der tiefe,.

zwei seitenarme am "perlenwirbel"


#h

Z.


----------



## pasmanac (14. März 2013)

*AW: hornhecht in kroatien*



zulu schrieb:


> Alles Mist !!!!!
> 
> Das beste was es gibt um sicher iglica vom ufer zu fangen
> 
> ...


 
Vom Ufer aus kann ich das (mangels Erfahrung) zwar nicht bestätigen - aber vom Boot aus sind die Dinger der absolute Hornie-Catcher!#6

Ich verwende überwiegend gelbe und orangene, an einer sehr leichten Teleskoprute, 0.18er Mono mit Miniwirbel & Karabiner, einfach den Fadenring einhängen, ca. 50m hinterm Boot mitlaufen lassen - aber unbedingt die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Schnur gerade noch so nicht von alleine abspult. Bei Biss nicht sofort Bremse zu, erst nach einigen ordentlichen "zzzzzzzzzzz" der Rolle (und auch dann natürlich nicht voll anziehen)!


----------

